# shelter training program



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all-
The animal shelter I volunteer at is beginning a basic obedience training program for some of the less adoptable dogs in order to make them more appealing 
Has anybody here had any experience with anything similar? Would love to hear about it! I also posted this question over on the dog training forum.
Thanks much!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

With the Shelter/turned private rescue I use to work for a number of volunteers use to come in several times a week and work with the dogs (some would work with them inside the shelter, others would take them into public settings while others would "foster" for 2 weeks at a time.. I believe now they run predominantly out of foster homes so, all the animals get regular training and socialization as well as Formal Obedience training and Certification....


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

That sounds awesome...this is a Humane Society shelter. So if it becomes too full, the dogs that have not been adopted or transferred to a breed specific or other rescue are looking at euthanasia. It's tough. Especially with a pretty high number of pit bulls where there is a city ordinance that prohibits them.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've found that the #1 thing you have to start with is play and exercise. Dogs that are wound up cannot be expected to focus and take treats and learn. I'm not sure how often dogs get out at your shelter, but it would be nice if any dogs that would be participating in a class could run around and play for about 10 minutes and _then _take a walk and _then _training. Second, many shelter dogs I've done training with are not interested in the treats. The shelter I volunteer at is very strict about what treats I can use, otherwise I'd be pulling out dehydrated liver/heart to have something really good and yummy. Third, shelter dogs seem easily distracted and lose focus quickly. These dogs probably do not have a good solid bond with the volunteers who will be handling them and that can make it more difficult to hold the dog's attention. Not impossible though!. To keep them engaged reward baby steps toward a final behavior if they are not easily lured. For example, you want to teach a dog to sit. Hold the treat to the dog's nose and move it back horizontally over their head. If the butt doesn't hit the ground, you may need to break it into baby steps. Click and treat for looking up at the treat several times. Then click and treat for looking up and leaning/shifting weight backwards. Require more and more shifting weight for a click, until finally the butt hits the ground for a click and treat. Fourth, take lots of short breaks!

Basics like sit, down, stay, and a couple useful ones like touch (hand targeting) and focus (eye contact) would be great for them to learn but even more important is to work on undesirable things like jumping up, mouthing, and pulling on leash. Most dogs can quickly learn obedience cues but *concepts* like not jumping up for attention and how to walk nice on leash take much more time. A dog can know all the basic cues but if it's jumping all over, mouthing, and scrambles and lunges and pulls on leash, the dog is not as attractive.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Sibe, thanks for that - very helpful points that concern me as well! These dogs often DO NOT get out, at all. There is no off-leash area available to them, tho that's a long-term plan. The average time the staff spends with each dog is 3 minutes daily while cleaning, feeding and watering. Most dogs do not even get a potty break on most days. With the help of a couple other volunteers almost all of the eligible dogs with get out on the leash for maybe 10 minutes on the 2 days a week that I go because I'm able to spend 5-6 hours a day  Or at least they were, before I started to devote 2 hours or so to training...

Same thing with the treats, I've noticed the lack of interest with many of the dogs. I've been sort of sneaking in small bits of higher value treats to mix in with more approved of treats. There has been some talk amongst the powers that be there about okaying this, the wheels seem to move slowly.

About the best lower distraction area we have to work at is outside behind the shelter building. Best early in the morning as it's adjacent to a public walking area near a dog park. So, far from ideal...

It's shaping into teaching "watch me," "sit," "wait," and loose leash walking. A petsmart trainer has come in to teach volunteers how to do this at a couple of meetings, altho we're not proficient or consistent yet with our methods. Also, a dog trainer who is training herself thru ABC is getting involved on a volunteer basis which could be extremely helpful.

Any thoughts you, or others, have in the direction we need to go (considering the limited environment we have to work with) could help...


----------

